# What web browser do you use?



## music_beans (Mar 21, 2003)

Personally (by looking at my new avatar) I like Mozilla for its speediness, and pop-up blocker. Usually, I tend to go for the nightly builds every day or so. I used to use MSIE, but that basically sucks now. (with all the adware companies using active x holes to install spyware.)


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I've been using IE almost exclusively for over three years now. Ever since Netscape Communicator was abandoned after the AOL purchase. I've tried Mozilla, Opera and a few others but I like IE the best and will use it for the foreseeable future. The Communicator line from Netscape was the only thing that made me stop using IE4, I’ve been an Internet Explorer fan since version 2, but I just really liked Communicator after using it at a friends house. Never touched Netscape 2 or 3 tried 6, never will use the big N again.


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

I used to only use Netscape. Essentially I was doing it to support Netscape (even bought a copy one time). But, the relentless Microsoft Machine kept giving away better and better versions, and forcing you to use them. Eventually I gave up and now just use Netscape for mail, and IE for everything else.


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

I started with Netscape, then newer versions wer too buggy and then I switched to Opera for a while, went to IE for a while, went back and forth between IE and Opera and now I am back home with Netscape, they seem to have got the bugs worked out for now.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I use to be 100% Netscape but now I am almost 100% IE.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

MSIE about 99% of the time. I use Opera when Java is required. The pop-up stopper blows up the Java Script on IE. For a while there is was "use Java...I won't visit your web site!"

Also, I personally found mozilla to be a bloated resource hog! I swear my system performace with Mozilla active was at 70% of what it was without (P3 700MHz). I liked the program otherwise.

See ya
Tony


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I'm running MyIE2, which uses the Internet Explorer code as base and adds some additional functionality.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Mostly Opera but sometimes Explorer.


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

One thing I do like about Opera is the pop-up stopper, but I like Netscape better over all, anyone know where I can download a Free pop-up stopper on the web?


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

http://www.panicware.com/

See ya
Tony


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

A pop-up stopper and a content filter (to filter out web ads) is included with MyIE2.


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

Thanks TNGTony.


----------



## music_beans (Mar 21, 2003)

Uh, chris, Netscape 7.1 has a pop up stopper in it already.


----------



## music_beans (Mar 21, 2003)

> Also, I personally found mozilla to be a bloated resource hog! I swear my system performace with Mozilla active was at 70% of what it was without (P3 700MHz). I liked the program otherwise.


That was probably a long time ago. The newer releases (1.4x) are a lot better.


----------



## jeffr (Aug 21, 2002)

I've been having a luck with Slimbrowser. Based on the IE engine. Check out the review at TechTV's website.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

What I like about Opera is the fast speed, having all the windows within a window, pop-up killer, the layout, some of the shortcuts, and they even have this new rewind and next feature that does not take you to the last page but last sites instead (site to site instead of page to page).


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

One plug-in for MyIE2 _finally_ allows me to send a URL link in XP as an actual link. Under IE and XP, for some unknown reason, embeds the URL as a file, and doesn't include the actual URL in the actual message. Bad, bad security.


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

music_beans said:


> Uh, chris, Netscape 7.1 has a pop up stopper in it already.


Oops, I guess your wright, only switched back to Netscape about a week ago and now that I think about it I have not had pop ups since then, oops.
:scratch:


----------



## shy007 (Apr 11, 2003)

I use to use Netscape until I noticed stuff missing on websites that I saw at work (use IE at work)..... The MSN Game Site want work with Netscape (at least netscape 7.1)... The directv guide works much better with explorer...... So I use IE 6 now......


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

I have a homenetwork here....on my desktop iMac running OSX.2 Jaguar...I use Safari as my Browser.....popup blocking included......my laptop runs OS9.2 and uses IE5 with a separate purchase of pop-up blocker lite.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Still using NS, now v7.01, soon to upgrade to v7.1. Never got along with IE; too much of Gates "cradle -to-grave", and "let MS do it all for you because you're an a**hole" philosophy built-in to their browser. Besides, I'm still pissed at Billy boy and MS for a whole bunch of other reasons, most of which are totally irrational, if not inscrutable.

I first started using NS in the pre-IE days, when it still had 90% of the browser market - it's been a while! Now that NS has found the "F!!" key, I guess I'll stick around a bit longer. Still using WIN98se, too!  

Hey, if it works, don't fix it!

Peace


----------



## music_beans (Mar 21, 2003)

Technically, Mozilla and Netscape (6.0+) are basically the same except Netscape has AOL crap tht comes with it. It still uses the Mozilla codebase though.


----------



## waydwolf (Feb 2, 2003)

I'm using IE6 and rarely use Netscape, only needing it if a site is constructed with so tight a Netscape-centric coding that it blows IE out each time. I've tried Opera and was unimpressed, as well as a couple others. Given how much of my use of the computer is net-centric, IE is the best choice for integration for me.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Mozilla here (when I'm on MY machines). The pop-up stopper and the image blocker were the clinchers for me. Got a new version now where I specify when a site can use a pop-up on me (for those few e-commerce sites that I had to use IE in order to pay my bill). Now I don't need IE at all.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

I use IE at work because its the only browser I allow on my computers in the corporate environment. At home I like Mozilla Firebird because of its very small size. I think Mozilla 1.4 is bloated and slow while Netscape is the same. Mozilla Firebird loads so much quicker than even IE....

BUT, I do keep IE around because it handles most sites much better than the Mozilla based browsers do. Firebird is getting better, but since sites program for IE what can you do....


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Netscape is a bit slower than Explorer so that is why I quit using it.


----------



## firephoto (Sep 12, 2002)

Been using "Opera/7.11 (Linux 2.4.21-0.13mdk i686; U) [en]" for about a month now without too many problems. It doesn't work on all the sites out there but most. I was having problmes with the pdf pluggin but got it working the other day. It's very fast. Almost no delay when going back thru pages and it's loading from cache. I've been using M2, the mail portion too and although it's different, it seems to work very well once you get used to it's layout. It doesn't really use multiple folders, just multiple "views". It also imported my mail and addresses from Eudora on the XP drive fine too.

Even thru a few updates, quite a few program and some driver installs, and configuration changes, my uptime on this box is "up 13 days, 9:03" with Mandrake 9.1. It would be longer but I messed up my video settings when I was playing with Xinerama and had to reboot after it messed things up.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Well, on my work computer here, I have loaded up:

MyIE2 (which I use)
IE6 (All patches, my IE2 runs off this code)
Netscape 4.8
Netscape 7.1
Opera 6.05-Adware mode (but I'm about to upgrade it to 7)

And, on my work account, I use lynx to download files.

On one side of my work station is a Win98 box which, beyond the dedicated connection to the company LAN, is essentially a stand-alone Internet computer intentionally set not to log into the comany network. This is where I get to install various programs to write up documentation. I think I've got Mozilla and NeoPlanet loaded on there.


----------

